# Ice fishing New England style!



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Well we lucked out and got some ice here this year. It seems to be an every other year type of trend. We didn't get out at all last year.

These pics were taken this past weekend. It was the first time out on the ice for the 'little guys' in the pics. We didn't do to bad, all pike and one nice large mouth.

These fish probably look like bait compared to the fish you guys get up north! :lol:


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice! Those kids look like they had a great time!
It also looks like you could use some ice cleats out there!! :lol:


----------

